# Gran torino



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Sono andata a vederlo ieri. Mi è piaciuto un casino. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il primo tempo un po' lungo e mi aveva deluso ma il secondo è strepitoso.
Clint è bravissimo anche se esagera un po' con le faccette incazzate all'inizio.
Bello, bello. Ve lo consiglio !!


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sono andata a vederlo ieri. Mi è piaciuto un casino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Davvero grande! Sarebbe il mio film dell'anno, se non avessi visto "The Wrestler"!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero grande! Sarebbe il mio film dell'anno, se non avessi visto "The Wrestler"!


quello con mickey rourke?


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello con mickey rourke?


 Si, assolutamente straordinario. Tempo fa mi meravigliava il fatto che avesse vinto il Leone d'Oro... poi l'ho visto!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, assolutamente straordinario. Tempo fa mi meravigliava il fatto che avesse vinto il Leone d'Oro... poi l'ho visto!


avevo visto i trailers, si credo che lo vedrò.
poi su sky n ho visto un altro veramente bello: squadra 49 con john travolta.Mi è piaciuto un casino.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo visto i trailers, si credo che lo vedrò.
> poi su sky n ho visto un altro veramente bello: suqdra 49 con john travolta.Mi è piaciuto un casino.


 Non lo conosco. L'altro giorno mi son rivisto "The Doors", che bello!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo conosco. L'altro giorno mi son rivisto "The Doors", che bello!



A me non e' piaciuto quel film


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Aprile 2009)

Di quelli che avete citato non ne ho visto uno, ma provvederò, in compenso ieri sera, dopo che tutti me ne avevano detto un gran bene, mi sono visto "Into the wild". Che palle!
Non sono riuscito a vedere la fine, ho spento e me ne sono andato a letto. L'unica cosa buona (ma quella buona davvero) la colonna sonora.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me non e' piaciuto quel film


Un po' troppo retorico?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un po' troppo retorico?



Bho' non lo so... l'ho trovato palloso.

Poi per essere onesta ero molto prevenuta.. non tollero Jim Morrison a causa dei suoi fan, leggende e puttanate varie


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

prendo nota. di tutti.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo visto i trailers, si credo che lo vedrò.
> poi su sky n ho visto un altro veramente bello: squadra 49 con john travolta.Mi è piaciuto un casino.


 
dove c'è Joaquim Phoenix, un grande (io amo amo amo WALK THE LINE)!

Comunque Gran Torino...Gran Film, come tutti quelli di Clint!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dove c'è Joaquim Phoenix, un grande (io amo amo amo WALK THE LINE)!
> 
> Comunque Gran Torino...Gran Film, *come tutti quelli di Clint!*


un altro masculo che invecchiando migliora


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Non era malaccio nemmeno da giovane!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro masculo che invecchiando migliora


Ah, sono in buona compagnia......


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Sempre modesto!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sempre modesto!


La modestia è la migliore delle mie tante qualità


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho' non lo so... l'ho trovato palloso.
> 
> Poi per essere onesta ero molto prevenuta.. non tollero Jim Morrison a causa dei suoi fan, leggende e puttanate varie


 Forse è quello, allora...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non era malaccio nemmeno da giovane!


a me a giovane non piaceva molto.
Oggi (ma non fisicamente, perchè è proprio vecchiarello) lo trovo veramente interessante e con una faccia che esprime molto.

In potere assoluto era perfetto!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me a giovane non piaceva molto.
> Oggi (ma non fisicamente, perchè è proprio vecchiarello) lo trovo veramente interessante e con una faccia che esprime molto.
> 
> *In potere assoluto era perfetto*!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> Sono andata a vederlo ieri. Mi è piaciuto un casino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto e quototi. e la canzone finale? Intitolata appunto Gran Torino. Struggente vero? E' stata composta da Clint, grande appassionato di jazz, e cantata da Jamie Cullum giovane pianista inglese di lounge jazz. Per me quella scena del ragazzo che percorre il litorale sull'auto allontanandosi da casa è stupenda.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Visto e quototi. e la canzone finale? Intitolata appunto Gran Torino. Struggente vero? E' stata composta da Clint, grande appassionato di jazz, e cantata da Jamie Cullum giovane pianista inglese di lounge jazz. Per me quella scena del ragazzo che percorre il litorale sull'auto allontanandosi da casa è stupenda.



sì, concordo.
Bellissimo come basta un incontro per farti vedere cose che prima non immaginavi neanche...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> sì, concordo.
> Bellissimo come basta un incontro per farti vedere cose che prima non immaginavi neanche...


Sai, sono in una fase della vita in cui a cinema mi commuovo. Chiamala se vuoi empatia. E' come se per anni avessi spento l'interruttore dei sentimenti e poi all'improvviso TAC si accendono le luci interne. Ti accorgi che tutti più o meno sentono e provano e desiderano quello he senti, provi e desideri tu. e ti chiedi: caspita dov'eri' ? Ora VOGLIO condividere emozioni: cinema, libri, musica, fumetti, Gesù divoro tutto, tutto. Mi appaga sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sai, sono in una fase della vita in cui a cinema mi commuovo. Chiamala se vuoi empatia. E' come se per anni avessi spento l'interruttore dei sentimenti e poi all'improvviso TAC si accendono le luci interne. Ti accorgi che tutti più o meno sentono e provano e desiderano quello he senti, provi e desideri tu. e ti chiedi: caspita dov'eri' ? Ora VOGLIO condividere emozioni: cinema, libri, musica, fumetti, Gesù divoro tutto, tutto. Mi appaga sai?




io mi son sempre commossa al cinema come davanti a tante altre forme d'arte.
Bel periodo comunque .


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sai, sono in una fase della vita in cui a cinema mi commuovo. Chiamala se vuoi empatia. E' come se per anni avessi spento l'interruttore dei sentimenti e poi all'improvviso TAC si accendono le luci interne. Ti accorgi che tutti più o meno sentono e provano e desiderano quello he senti, provi e desideri tu. e ti chiedi: caspita dov'eri' ? Ora VOGLIO condividere emozioni: cinema, libri, musica, fumetti, Gesù divoro tutto, tutto. Mi appaga sai?


il pudore delle emozioni è l'unico che non bisogna avere, IMHO


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> io mi son sempre commossa al cinema come davanti a tante altre forme d'arte.
> Bel periodo comunque .


Possiamo dire: uscita da un lungo letargo? E tu come te la passi? Sei una donna forte e coraggiosa da quanto ho letto. per quel che vale detto da me, sei ammirevole. anche se talvolta un pochino duretta .... senza offesa.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il pudore delle emozioni è l'unico che non bisogna avere, IMHO


Sai, non è che le  controllassi, sembravano sparite. non so come ho fatto ma ero una sorta di androide. da fuori uguale. dentro spento. Puoi capire?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sai, non è che le controllassi, sembravano sparite. non so come ho fatto ma ero una sorta di androide. da fuori uguale. dentro spento. Puoi capire?


il controllo delle emozioni, quanto meno quelle positive, è, purtroppo (o per fortuna?) una cosa che non mi appartiene....
Le emozioni non spariscono perchè credo che ognuno di noi sia anche EMOZIONE, possono andare in letargo, essere messe in un cantuccio perchè si è presi da altro, ma ci sono sempre dentro di noi e possono esplodere all'improvviso....anche semplicemente ammirando un mare liscio come l'olio o un albero in fiore.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Possiamo dire: uscita da un lungo letargo? E tu come te la passi? Sei una donna forte e coraggiosa da quanto ho letto. per quel che vale detto da me, sei ammirevole. anche se talvolta un pochino duretta .... senza offesa.



trovi?
sì, effettivamente non faccio più niente per far la finta tenera.
Non lo sono


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*..............*



Asudem ha detto:


> trovi?
> sì, effettivamente non faccio più niente per far la finta tenera.
> Non lo sono


Io credo che alla fine la schiettezza paghi. Almeno se hai un interlocutore intelligente e in buona fede. Diverso invece è l'essere aggressivi con qualcuno perché in quel momento i girano le balle. Umano, capita di continuo a tutti, ma poi almeno io mi pento. Insomma non amo fare male gratutamente. Tanto per dire, non mi riferisco a te, sgomberiamo il campo di equivoci, ok?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il controllo delle emozioni, quanto meno quelle positive, è, purtroppo (o per fortuna?) una cosa che non mi appartiene....
> Le emozioni non spariscono perchè credo che ognuno di noi sia anche EMOZIONE, possono andare in letargo, essere messe in un cantuccio perchè si è presi da altro, ma ci sono sempre dentro di noi e possono esplodere all'improvviso....anche semplicemente ammirando un mare liscio come l'olio o un albero in fiore.


O un evento traumatico o doloroso.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io credo che alla fine la schiettezza paghi. Almeno se hai un interlocutore intelligente e in buona fede. Diverso invece è l'essere aggressivi con qualcuno perché in quel momento i girano le balle. Umano, capita di continuo a tutti, ma poi almeno io mi pento. Insomma non amo fare male gratutamente. Tanto per dire, non mi riferisco a te, sgomberiamo il campo di equivoci, ok?



dubito di potere fare male a qualcuno se dico quel che penso anche bruscamente.
Purtroppo siamo come siamo anche quando abbiamo le palle girate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> O un evento traumatico o doloroso.


beh, si, anche se io cerco di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e spero sempre che le emozioni siano suscitate da qualcosa di bello e non di traumatico o dolorose...alla fine, però, anche quello fa parte di questa cazzo di vita che è l'unica che abbiamo, no?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> dubito di potere fare male a qualcuno se dico quel che penso anche bruscamente.
> Purtroppo siamo come siamo anche quando abbiamo le palle girate


Cioè di indole buona, direi.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Cioè di indole buona, direi.


esatto..tipo frisona


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> beh, si, anche se io cerco di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e spero sempre che le emozioni siano suscitate da qualcosa di bello e non di traumatico o dolorose...alla fine, però, anche quello fa parte di questa cazzo di vita che è l'unica che abbiamo, no?


Proprio perché è l'unica tendiamo spesso a anestettizzarla per evitare emozioni troppo forti che non sapremmo gestire. I più consapevoli lo sanno e magari ci lavorano. I più sono totalmente inconsapevoli. ecco esplosioni di rabbia e violenza indicibili.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> esatto..tipo frisona


Allora se vuoi potremmo diventare buoni amici. qua la mano.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora se vuoi potremmo diventare buoni amici. qua la mano.



all'inizio son più diffidente di lui in gran torino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora se vuoi potremmo diventare buoni amici. qua la mano.


pussa via....è impegnata e le piacciono quelli col camice bianco.....


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> all'inizio son più diffidente di lui in gran torino


 Anche più rompipalle...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche più rompipalle...



la scena dei regali è esilarante....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> all'inizio son più diffidente di lui in gran torino


Io no, sono un entusiasta. Ma ti capisco. Tranquilla, non volevo forzarti, solo dirti che mi sei simpatica. stop. non vado oltre e neppure (a differenza di quanto maligna una certa signora arsan)  volevo fare il cascamorto !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io no, sono un entusiasta. Ma ti capisco. Tranquilla, non volevo forzarti, solo dirti che mi sei simpatica. stop. non vado oltre e neppure (a differenza di quanto maligna una certa signora arsan) volevo fare il cascamorto !


io non maligno, io affermo.  E' un po' diverso


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io no, sono un entusiasta. Ma ti capisco. Tranquilla, non volevo forzarti, solo dirti che mi sei simpatica. stop. non vado oltre e neppure (a differenza di quanto maligna una certa signora arsan)  volevo fare il cascamorto !


vedrai che come mi conosci meglio sarà una malignità che nessuno potrà insinuare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*......*



Asudem ha detto:


> vedrai che come mi conosci meglio sarà una malignità che nessuno potrà insinuare


speriamo di no, dai. Cmq Clint fa sempre films amari ma che lasciano il segno. Mystic River lo ricordi? Senza speranza. E pure Million Dollar Baby, duro al punto giusto


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> speriamo di no, dai. Cmq Clint fa sempre films amari ma che lasciano il segno. Mystic River lo ricordi? Senza speranza. E pure Million Dollar Baby, duro al punto giusto


mystic river bellissimo!
million dollar baby mi è piaciuto meno.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *mystic river bellissimo!*
> million dollar baby mi è piaciuto meno.


 E' il suo film più bello, IMHO.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Aprile 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> E' il suo film più bello, IMHO.


Si, però. Gesù, senza un filo di speranza.
a meno che non vogliamo interpretare il gesto della pistola di  kevin bacon diretto a sean penn come un "ti becco prima o poi".
cmq il personaggio più crudele è la compagna di penn che quando lui ha un attimo di umana debolezza per l'orrore inutile compiuto a danno del suo amico, lo consola dicendogli che lui è un vero uomo, che la violenza per dominare e comandare è necessaria e che lei è orgogliosa di lui. Del resto spesso dietro i peggiori criminali uomini c'è una mente femminile. Specie nelle comunità  in cui il senso del nucleo familiare è forte, come l'italiana, l'irlandese.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Si, però. Gesù, senza un filo di speranza.*
> a meno che non vogliamo interpretare il gesto della pistola di kevin bacon diretto a sean penn come un "ti becco prima o poi".
> cmq il personaggio più crudele è la compagna di penn che quando lui ha un attimo di umana debolezza per l'orrore inutile compiuto a danno del suo amico, lo consola dicendogli che lui è un vero uomo, che la violenza per dominare e comandare è necessaria e che lei è orgogliosa di lui. Del resto spesso dietro i peggiori criminali uomini c'è una mente femminile. Specie nelle comunità in cui il senso del nucleo familiare è forte, come l'italiana, l'irlandese.


Si, la speranza è azzerata. Ma se ci pensi, capita quasi sempre nei suoi film... o almeno, io li percepisco così...Million dollar baby, Lettere da Iow Jima, La bandiera dei nostri padri, lo stesso Changeling... 
Non c'è nessun ordine nel mondo, e nessuna giustizia.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Aprile 2009)

*.......*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, la speranza è azzerata. Ma se ci pensi, capita quasi sempre nei suoi film... o almeno, io li percepisco così...Million dollar baby, Lettere da Iow Jima, La bandiera dei nostri padri, lo stesso Changeling...
> Non c'è nessun ordine nel mondo, e nessuna giustizia.


Cosa è Changeling? L'ho visto in edicola m non sapevo neppure esistesse. Buono?
ti ho pensato giorni fa:so he tu sei MM San e ho rivisto Tora tora tora e la ricostruzione dell'aviazione militare nipponica e dell'attaco aereo è ottima: per me migliore che nel recente Pearl Harbour


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Cosa è Changeling? L'ho visto in edicola m non sapevo neppure esistesse. Buono?
> ti ho pensato giorni fa:so he tu sei MM San e ho rivisto Tora tora tora e la ricostruzione dell'aviazione militare nipponica e dell'attaco aereo è ottima: per me migliore che nel recente Pearl Harbour


Molto buono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 L'ultimo Pearl Harbour è orribile! D'altronde un film di guerra decente americano è rarissimo. Non per la tecnica, per carità... ma grondano retorica e manicheismo... Tora Tora Tora è un'eccezione, bello! Anche La battaglia di Midway è fatto bene.
Non so se hai visto Das Boot (U Boat 96) e La croce di Ferro... se non l'hai fatto, rimediateli assolutamente!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto buono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me è piaciuto


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto


a me fa cagare... un'americanata, oltretutto storicamente mal ricostruito.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a me fa cagare... un'americanata, oltretutto storicamente mal ricostruito.


la storia era bella.
certo che è un'americanata...è americano


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *la storia era bella.*
> certo che è un'americanata...è americano


Per quella ringrazia i nippo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma va... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  La sottile linea rossa, era americano e non era un'americanata.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per quella ringrazia i nippo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a me è piaciuto. Se vuoi però vado a darmi una martellata sul cofano


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto. Se vuoi però vado a darmi una martellata sul cofano


su quella della gran torino... così ti sistema il vecchio bastardo!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> su quella della gran torino... così ti sistema il vecchio bastardo!



mi ecciti  quando sei così tollerante!!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

io ieri ho visto un documentario su un branco di leoni.
sono incredibili.
2 maschi per 20 femmine, e con le leonesse che fanno da baby sitter alla leonessa coi cuccioli che deve andare a caccia.
poi ho scoperto che prima di restare gravida la leonessa viene trombata quasi 1500 volte, anche perchè la copula dura 20 secondi...breve ma intensa


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ecciti quando sei così tollerante!!
















Ma io sono sempre tollerante... davvero!


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ieri ho visto un documentario su un branco di leoni.
> sono incredibili.
> *2 maschi per 20 femmine, e con le leonesse che fanno da baby sitter alla leonessa coi cuccioli che deve andare a caccia*.
> poi ho scoperto che prima di restare gravida la leonessa viene trombata quasi 1500 volte, anche perchè la copula dura 20 secondi...breve ma intensa


Cioè come sempre i maschi non fanno un cazzo, se non trombare a destra e sinistra


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cioè come sempre i maschi non fanno un cazzo, se non trombare a destra e sinistra


cacciano, e si litigano la leonessa da trombare.
però li hanno seguiti per un mese e mezzo e questi 2 leoni procuravano da magnà a tutto il branco. E le leonesse che li aiutavano. spettacolari 
si cmq come al solito il maschio combina poco


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma io sono sempre tollerante... davvero!


dove si prendono i numerini? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vorrei fare anch'io la fila ma per cacciarti due dita negli occhi


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dove si prendono i numerini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tu scherzi, ma io sono realmente una delle persone più tolleranti al mondo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu scherzi, ma io sono realmente una delle persone più tolleranti al mondo.


io una delle meno tolleranti!


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io una delle meno tolleranti!


 E' intollerabile...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' intollerabile...



lo so. é un difetto intollerabile


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so. é un difetto intollerabile


 Lo consideri un difetto intollerabile? Allora potresti lavorarci su...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo consideri un difetto intollerabile? Allora potresti lavorarci su...


io no. Sono gli altri che non lo tollerano


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io no. Sono gli altri che non lo tollerano


 perchè sono più intolleranti di te...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> perchè sono più intolleranti di te...


uomo....


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*ora mi ecciti tu...*



Asudem ha detto:


> uomo....


 ... con questi inchini


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... con questi inchini


chemmelodici affà


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chemmelodici affà


 Vuoi una sigaretta? Tanto il pensiero vale l'azione...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vuoi una sigaretta? Tanto il pensiero vale l'azione...












e si rischian meno brutte figure o si evita di fingere


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e si rischian meno brutte figure o si evita di fingere


 Tra le altre cose...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose...



non so nell'azione ma col pensiero sei stato fantastico!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Aprile 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto


Vorrei spezzare una lenacia in favore di asudem. si è visto molto di peggio e poi, onestamente, le scene dei duelli aerei e dell'attacco aereo, anche se con abuo di effetti digitali, sono stupende. Il duello sulla manica tra il Me 109 e lo Spitfire, ammetterai MM che ti prendono !
Ascolta, ho poi visto un filmettino semplice semplice ma che i fa guardare con piacere specie se ti piacciono gli aerei: Il volo della fenice con dennis quaid 8sempre bravo) e Giovanni Ribisi (salvate il soldato Ryan, quello che muore e dice mamma mamma non voglio morire). Remake di un fil anni 40. Si può vedere, americano, buoni sentimenti, ma bello. IMHO


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so nell'azione ma col pensiero sei stato fantastico!!


Grazie, ma gran parte del merito è tuo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  C'è sempre da imparare...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vorrei spezzare una lenacia in favore di asudem. si è visto molto di peggio e poi, onestamente, le scene dei duelli aerei e dell'attacco aereo, anche se con abuo di effetti digitali, sono stupende. Il duello sulla manica tra il Me 109 e lo Spitfire, ammetterai MM che ti prendono !
> Ascolta, ho poi visto un filmettino semplice semplice ma che i fa guardare con piacere specie se ti piacciono gli aerei: Il volo della fenice con dennis quaid 8sempre bravo) e Giovanni Ribisi (salvate il soldato Ryan, quello che muore e dice mamma mamma non voglio morire). Remake di un fil anni 40. Si può vedere, americano, buoni sentimenti, ma bello. IMHO


 Ma si, anche io voglio spezzare una lancia sulla perozzina! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rock, tecnicamente i film di guerra americani sono quasi sempre ottimi... grande azione, particolari curati. E' che quasi mai mi prendono... grondano retorica, non sono realistici. 
Il pathos della guerra è quasi sempre assente... in quel film poi, l'inseguimento degli zero ai P40 americani, rappresenta l'apice del circo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie, ma gran parte del merito è tuo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la prossima volta però pensa meno intensamente che mi hai stropicciata tutta


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la prossima volta però pensa meno intensamente che mi hai stropicciata tutta


 La prossima volta spieghiamo ad oscar la differenza tra idea ed azione


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La prossima volta spieghiamo ad oscar la differenza tra idea ed azione


con quello che gira...chi si accontenta gode


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con quello che gira...chi si accontenta gode


 Io direi che chi gode si accontenta!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io direi che chi gode si accontenta!


dai dai che dopo ci si pente e ci si sposa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo vedo sai che stai pensando ai miei caprioletti


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai dai che dopo ci si pente e ci si sposa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

*occhio al trumeauncino del 700*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


controlla che fuori non piova però


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> controlla che fuori non piova però


 Machissenefrega del trumeauncino del 700... se ti stendo sul divano come la maddalena, può venir giù il diluvio!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Machissenefrega del trumeauncino del 700... se ti stendo sul divano come la maddalena, può venir giù il diluvio!


santoro, si contenga!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








'petta che mi concentro col pensiero però ..se deve essere che sia perfetto cazzo!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*Let it be!*



Asudem ha detto:


> santoro, si contenga!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che si!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si!


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

sembrate due mufloni innamorati..


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembrate due mufloni innamorati..


 Un'altra poetessa...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembrate due mufloni innamorati..
















  p  erchè proprio mufloni??


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  erchè proprio mufloni??


 perchè questo è un intensissimo primo piano del sardo


----------

